# Niedrige FPS



## D26 (23. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
kämpfe mit niedrigen fps Schwankungen von 28 bis 60 was immer wieder sehr unschöne Ruckler verursacht. Unter 30 FPS ruckelt es natürlich.
Und das alleine schon im Singelmodus.
Spiele auf Hohen Grafikeinstellungen (nicht Ultra) was eigentlich  locker gehen sollte.
An den Komponenten dürfte es nicht liegen.(siehe Unten)

Ob mit oder ohne Addons an den FPS ändert sich nichts.
Treiber sind alle aktuell.
Temperatur unter Vollast CPU 45 C. Graka 70 C.
Entstauben mache ich regelmäßig daran sollte es also auch nicht liegen.

Achja, spiele auch nur auf 1920x1080 Auflösung.
Viren etc sollte ich auch nicht drauf haben (Bitdefender 2016)

Jemand ne Idee ?


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Dezember 2015)

Andere Spiele laufen einwandfrei?


----------



## D26 (23. Dezember 2015)

Anno 2205 ist momentan das einzigste was ich noch auf dem PC habe das läuft ohne Probleme


----------



## lunaticx (8. April 2016)

Läuft WoW auf deiner HDD oder SSD ?

HDD evtl mal defragmentieren ?


----------



## HisN (8. April 2016)

Hast Du mal Beobachtet was Deine Hardware macht?

FAQ: Performance-Probleme. Es Ruckelt. FPS brechen ein. Framedrops. Lags. - ComputerBase Forum

Für uns ist es schwer über Deine Schulter zu schauen. Die fröhliche Raterunde grüßt


----------

